# Weight lifting Belt



## 101Tazman (May 7, 2002)

How tight do you keep your belt while squating?


----------



## Rob_NC (May 7, 2002)

I use an Inzer buckle belt.  I keep it snug when buckled, then I just click it loose when my set is over.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 7, 2002)

What do you think to tight is? I use a powerlifting belt to squat in. At the beging of my set its snug buy the end I think it's making me short of breath.


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2002)

I once read that wearing belt when squating is not recommended, I think because it gets in the way of strengthening the supporting muscles.  What do you guys think?  For what purpose is wearing the belt?  -- Josh


----------



## 101Tazman (May 7, 2002)

I use it for lower back support while training heavy. Kinda keeps everything in place


----------



## CDWetzelberger (May 7, 2002)

Yeah I have heard talk for years that Belts are over used.  Its really the job of your abdominal muscles to provide that Pressure to support your lower back.   Which is why a lot of people who over use the belt may lift something out of the gym (no belt) which they can easily lift with the rest of their body but end up hurting their back. This is because they haven't keep those muscles up to par.  I allways heard that it should only be used on very high weight low rep movements. Only on the work sets and when working with 5 reps or less.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2002)

I keep mine loose enough that I can breath normally, I would only use a belt when your doing your final set at your max weight.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2002)

pretty damn tight, but not too tight, you should be able to breathe normal and not feel any discomfort.


----------



## Michael Marx (May 7, 2002)

I started out using a belt during heavy lifts. My back seemed to be more prone to injuries since the belt took some of the load off of my muscles. I tried doing heavy lifts without a belt and I could feel the exercise better. Also, I havent' had any injuries yet. (knock on wood)


----------



## Mule (May 7, 2002)

Never use them!


----------



## irnmnps (May 8, 2002)

Having had 6 lower back surgeries - and having worn a 'too thin' belt - too tight, I would say beware of belts. Alot has to do with individual structure and belt design.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Never use them!




I bought one, used it twice, and it's been gathering dust in my closet ever since.  Anyone want a free Atlus belt, barely used?


----------



## Mule (May 8, 2002)

Only belt I use is the one with the chain so I can add weight to dips and chins.


----------



## mick01 (May 9, 2002)

Belts should only be worn on very heavy sets. Nothing more than 5 reps. More like 1-3 reps really.  It should be very tight. It shouldn???t affect your breathing too much as you should be elevating your chest as you inhale. If it???s not tight its not doing its job. 

It should also be a thick heavy belt, wide all the way around. Its job is to create intra-abdominal pressure. A thin belt or one that tapers in the front will not do this.

I fully agree that belts are over used. You don???t need a belt if your squatting or dead lifting in the 6 reps or higher range. You sure as Hell don???t need one while benching or curling!

Mick


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2002)

Belts suck.  Don't use one.  I squat and deadlift in the mid-400s.  If you use good form, no belt is needed.

I'll bet ya'll use that cushy thing on your traps when you squat to huh?


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 9, 2002)

My coach don???t let us squat, deadlift or power clean without a belt no matter the weight. I tight it up but not so extreme that will affect my breathing or movement.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> I'll bet ya'll use that cushy thing on your traps when you squat to huh?





  Yeah man why should not use it if we have one on the bar all the time.  What will I tell my lifting partner:  Hey take that off I want to be uncomfortable!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Belts suck.  Don't use one.  I squat and deadlift in the mid-400s.  If you use good form, no belt is needed.



I disagree with that.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> I disagree with that.





Yup, I do too. 400lb without a lifting belt that kind of crazy. That???s taking unnecessary risks and is not going make u any better.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 10, 2002)

I think a belt is like an insurance policy. Everyone should have one. But hope they don't need to used it. Just having a belt on I think keeps your mind off of injury to a certain extent.


----------



## mick01 (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Belts suck.  Don't use one.  I squat and deadlift in the mid-400s.  If you use good form, no belt is needed.
> 
> I'll bet ya'll use that cushy thing on your traps when you squat to huh?



Are you addressing me?

Is a mid 400 squat/dead supposed to be impressive? I guess it could be impressive if your bw is fairly light and your not vertically challenged.

Heavy is relative. If someone weighs 150 or 170 and squats 450 for a 2.5-3xBw squat a belt may be prudent. If you???re 200-220 and squatting 450 for a 2-2.25xBw squat a belt may not be as important. 

Most people do not train their abdominals properly to contain the pressure that a 3xbw squat will generate. Crunches and normal hanging knee raises wont do it.

If a belt were not important then why would ALL the top power lifters and strong men wear a belt????

Mick


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> If a belt were not important then why would ALL the top power lifters and strong men wear a belt????
> 
> Mick



Hey Mick, although i disagree with you using an argument like "everyone else is doing it so it must be right", i do agree that belts can be beneficial. Extra support for the "core".

I only use my belt when squatting my heaviest set and while doing standing militaries.

Oh, and when i wrap a chain and plates around it for weighted dips


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2002)

I agree, a belt is necessary for heavy lifting.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

Depends what lifts really.

I'm not gonna wear one for benching.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Depends what lifts really.
> 
> I'm not gonna wear one for benching.



Ha Ha, I meant heavy squats, rows, deads, etc.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 10, 2002)

I've seen people use a belt for bench, don't know why, didn't ask and I don't think I wanna hear why.


----------



## ragingbull (May 10, 2002)

I stopped wearing my belt several years ago. I read that the belt gives you a false sense of security and the belt is not actually needed. I have had zero problems with my back due to the lack of a belt.


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

Guys in my gym never lift without one on. I have no idea why.

I actually do stiffs for my lower back (and hams) strength and i don't use a belt for it.


----------



## BabyArnold (May 10, 2002)

You should only wear a belt while doing really heavy weight. It is for back support, to help you keep your back straight. If you wear one all of the time, it keeps you from using all of those small helper muscles in the lower back and torso region that help you keep your back straight. You should do all of your excersises without a belt and only put it on to squat or deadlift heavy weight. This is my opinion only, but this is what I tell all of my clients, and they all agree..


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> You should only wear a belt while doing really heavy weight. It is for back support, to help you keep your back straight. If you wear one all of the time, it keeps you from using all of those small helper muscles in the lower back and torso region that help you keep your back straight. You should do all of your excersises without a belt and only put it on to squat or deadlift heavy weight. This is my opinion only, but this is what I tell all of my clients, and they all agree..



that's basically what most of us have agreed to here, use a belt for heavy lifts such as squats.


----------



## mick01 (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Hey Mick, although i disagree with you using an argument like "everyone else is doing it so it must be right", i do agree that belts can be beneficial. Extra support for the "core".
> ...




I didn???t mean to sound like I was jumping on a belt bandwagon because "that???s how the big guys do it". I was just trying to make a point that the "big guys" have done their research to reach their high levels. I feel I have done my share of research as well. I advocate the belt on my own findings not the main stream.

If there is one thing I am not its main stream. I train in a fairly obscure fashion and HATE most supplement companies and magazines with extreme prejudice.

Mick


----------



## Twin Peak (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> Are you addressing me?
> 
> Is a mid 400 squat/dead supposed to be impressive?
> ...



Hey Mick -- sorry if you took offense to my post or somehow got the idea that I was gunning for you.

Oh well.  I was just adding my two cents given everyone else's uniform belief that belts are necessary, at least on some level.  Personally, I don't think they are.  I used to use a belt but dropped it a long time ago.  

I have found, and you can disagree all you want, that if you use proper form, a belt is not necessary -- i.e., you will not hurt yourself w/o a belt.  Will it help you lift a bit heavier?  Probably a bit, but that doesn't mean the heavier weight will help you build muscle or increase your strength.

I wasn't trying to impress anyone, just trying to make the point that heavy weights can be used w/o a belt.  And yes heavy is relative, and yes those weights are heavy for me (3-5 reps).

"If a belt were not important then why would ALL the top power lifters and strong men wear a belt????"

Why?  The answer is quite simple actually.  Because as you said, the use of a belt increases intramuscular pressure on the abdomin wall.  This permits you to lift slightly heavier weights.  Also, on an extreme level it may help prevent injury.  If a powerlifter could increase a lift by even 5 or 10 pounds, he'd wear a belt --- voila!  Same reason they use knee wraps (which can prevent injury if you have bad knees) and a squat shirt.  Do a squat shirt help prevent injury?  Why don't we all use them?

My reaction is simply one to the general notion that belts are necessary and, often, taken to the extreme as seen by those who use them for bench, etc.


----------



## mick01 (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Hey Mick -- sorry if you took offense to my post or somehow got the idea that I was gunning for you.
> ...




Don???t sweat it. 

Just read that first thing this morning after I got into it with my boss. I may have been feeling a little confrontational.

I agree with you almost fully. A belt will put a few more pounds on your lift. But there is a certain amount of safety provided. 

Many will say that a bench shirt or squat suit is for safety. Thats BULLSHIT! I can put on a quality suit and knee wraps and put another 40-50 pounds on the bar. A bench shirt will give me another 30 pounds. Safety? Yeah right........

If its safety why isn???t something worn for the dead as well.  

Mick


----------



## Twin Peak (May 10, 2002)

EXACTLY!


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> If there is one thing I am not its main stream. I train in a fairly obscure fashion and HATE most supplement companies and magazines with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Mick



Dude, you're not alone.


----------



## Training God (May 10, 2002)

I wear a belt for all my exercises. Just so that I know my back won't get hurt.


----------



## mick01 (May 10, 2002)

Not a good idea. You will limit the muscle development in your torso making you more susceptible to injury


----------



## w8lifter (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mick01 *_
> Not a good idea. You will limit the muscle development in your torso making you more susceptible to injury



He's just being a twit...Welcome to IM PowermanDL


----------



## Training God (May 10, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I don't appreciate being called a "twit".

How can my torso muscles be more prone as a result?
This is news to me so I do appreciate the heads up.
Thank you.


----------



## w8lifter (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PowermanDL *_
> I'm sorry, but I don't appreciate being called a "twit".



LOL....just joking around dude


----------



## Twin Peak (May 10, 2002)

Hey Mick -- now you see where I am coming from????

DL -- if you read the rest of this thread, you will see why.


----------



## Neil (May 10, 2002)

I don't think that is the real powermanDL.


----------



## Training God (May 11, 2002)

I'm sorry if I'm being ignorant, but who is the guy you have mentioned?


----------



## Robboe (May 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Neil *_
> I don't think that is the real powermanDL.



It's not.


----------



## LittLe FraNk (May 15, 2002)

i think a belt is a good idea when lifting heavy but then again i dont lift too heavy cause i dont want to... i think will slowy build my body and keep good form the whole time to eventually build a perfect form.. u know


----------



## BabyArnold (May 17, 2002)

Do it if you want, don't do it if you don't want too.....


----------



## CalFit (May 18, 2002)

As an avid reader and first time poster to these forums, I have some information that you might find interesting pertaining to this thread.The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH) has some interesting information regarding backbelts and some of the points in the article have been reinforced already on this board. Enjoy. 

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/backbelt.html


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

Guess it is my turn to 'jump onto the band wagon'.
I only use the belt if I start squatting towards my upper limit.


I also see people in the gym wearing belts for all exercises...cannot figure why. Of course, I also see guys wearing gardening gloves for working out in...I see bad form in all stages as well...just keep to myself and do as best as I can...


----------



## sawheet (May 19, 2002)

Only use it on the final heavy lift


----------



## LAM (May 19, 2002)

I don't use a belt.  but when I used to PL I would not use it until I got to over 85% of my 1RM when doing deads or squats.  I never used one while benching, I don't see the point.

belts are the #1 misused piece of training equipment.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

Thanks Cal -- very good article.  My favorite quote:

"Although back belts are being bought and sold under the premise that they reduce the risk of back injury, there is insufficient scientific evidence that they actually deliver what is promised.

The Institute, therefore, does not recommend the use of back belts to prevent injuries among workers who have never been injured.* If you or your workers are wearing back belts as protective equipment against back injury, you should be aware of the lack of scientific evidence supporting their use."


----------



## davatar (May 20, 2002)

You are your best teacher.
Just try it for yourself.. Can you still bend your spine while you belt is tight? Yes. Does it decrease the ROM of your spine? Yes, but who would be bending at those angles during a lift? (People blowing out their spine) Does it actually touch your spine? (not unless you are fat and have very a small erector spinae) The only thing it does is it holds your internal organs in place, a job your abs/obliques/misc muscles should be doing.

How is this going to protect your spine?, can you image a mechanical way in which it could prevent a slipped disc?, once again, the belt does not touch the spine. "It reduces pressure on the spine" Well once you were squatting 200lbs with a belt, because you were maxing out, now you are squatting 400lbs and using a belt because you are maxing out, still use a belt for 200? Your spine didn't get any bigger.

It reduces effort, no need for abs to use energy. If I was moving a fridge or a couch, I'd put it on. If I'm putting a weight on the bar that makes me afraid I'll hurt my spine. I just won't do it.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 20, 2002)

I always use a belt. When I first started training I didn't bother, but then it happened! I did damage to my lower back, and ever since I've had to be REALLY careful because it's never been the same again. I was shocked to see people saying "never use one". What about when doing bent over rowing? A belts a must for that one.


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

Chris...did you get a MRI ?

I sustained 2 completey herniated discs (S1/S2 and L4/L5) and a fractured vertebrae in a car accident years ago.  my orthopedic surgeon told me to stop training and either live with the pain or get surgery.  well I started squating again back to square 1 (135 lbs) no belt gong ATF.  my back has never felt better and no more sciatica.

the longer you use that belt as a crutch your lower back will not get any stronger.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 20, 2002)

Lam, I find if my back is playing up, I have to make sure I use my belt to lift anything until it's ok again. Once it's ok again I have to just make sure I lift everything correctly. But things like bent over rowing, I'll never get away that, without a belt. I don't think it's that my lower back is weak, it's more the case that I lifted wrong. Like when you're really going for the last rep, and your vains are popping out of your head, then you cheat to get that last rep out.

But MRI? I don't know what that is. I must say I didn't do enough damage to need surgery. It just plays up now and then. I don't sound too healthy do I?


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

well that sucks about your injury but you should be ok...are you doing any exercises that directly work your low back like good mornings or glute ham raises (http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBGluteHamRaise.html).   if not you should start.  also proper training and stretchng of the hamstrings can help alleviate many low back problems.


----------



## Chris_UK (May 23, 2002)

Yeah I'll be ok thank's, I'm used to it.


----------



## KnightPredator (May 24, 2002)

hehe, belt, hell the only belt that i use is for keeping up my pants, and i can still squat 600 lbs. I had a bad knee, had to start from scratch, and when i started i didnt use a belt. My back has never felt stronger or in better shape.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KnightPredator *_
> hehe, belt, hell the only belt that i use is for keeping up my pants, and i can still squat 600 lbs. I had a bad knee, had to start from scratch, and when i started i didnt use a belt. My back has never felt stronger or in better shape.



If true, I like this guy already!


----------



## Chris_UK (May 25, 2002)

Hmm, not much I can say to that.


----------

